# feeling good today



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I am totally shocked. I actually felt well today.

2 days in a row of very minimal heart palpitations. Heart not racing at all. Anxiety is gone. I don't want to jump down anyone's throat. I can think clearly, was able to complete my reading for class, understand it, and remember what I read in class several hours later.

Talked to a fried tonight, and she says I sounded like the old me! After weeks of heart palps and anxiety preceded by a really deep depression, this is a huge relief!

I had some fatigue while walking across campus, but I can live with it.

All without the anti-depressants my doc prescribed.

Stopped taking my vitamin B a few days ago, and wondering if this could have been causing heart palpitations/racing?

I am hoping for more days like this. It's been a long journey.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Glad you had a good day and hope it continues. When my palpitations stopped it felt like the world was at peace and quite, my insides felt at peace and quiet.
It has been this way for 13 yrs now, so I wish the same for you.

Hopefully you are getting to the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> I am totally shocked. I actually felt well today.
> 
> 2 days in a row of very minimal heart palpitations. Heart not racing at all. Anxiety is gone. I don't want to jump down anyone's throat. I can think clearly, was able to complete my reading for class, understand it, and remember what I read in class several hours later.
> 
> ...


B can do that; yes. It does give you a pop. That's why I take the sustained release version. Really, really glad you are feeling better!!!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm so pleased to read this and so very happy for you! It gives me hope, too! Have a blessed day!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

lavender said:


> I am totally shocked. I actually felt well today.
> 
> 2 days in a row of very minimal heart palpitations. Heart not racing at all. Anxiety is gone. I don't want to jump down anyone's throat. I can think clearly, was able to complete my reading for class, understand it, and remember what I read in class several hours later.
> 
> ...


That is so AWESOME!!! I know for alot of us these days are such a blessing 
I hope they continue for you. 
What do you think got you to this point? Do you think your levels are optimum? I am so curious...

hugs4


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

arty0045:

I am so happy for you!
Congrats!  You deserve all the happiness (and peace) in the world.
Wonderful news.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Andros said:


> B can do that; yes. It does give you a pop. That's why I take the sustained release version. Really, really glad you are feeling better!!!


I was taking a sustained release version. Really looking forward to appointment with integrative medicine doc. Am hearing lots of good things about her.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Day 3! Minor heart palps this morning, but manageable!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

prettynikki5 said:


> That is so AWESOME!!! I know for alot of us these days are such a blessing
> I hope they continue for you.
> What do you think got you to this point? Do you think your levels are optimum? I am so curious...
> 
> hugs4


I don't know if my levels are optimum. Blood test in a week. Mostly, I have just been tuning into my body and listening to what it is telling me. Trying little experiments to see what works and what doesn't. Getting good supportive therapy and surrounding myself with supportive people. Letting go of the critics. Learning to recognize when someone is being helpful and when they just want me to do what they think is right. Listening to my gut, and standing up for what I know my body needs. Honestly, when I can tune into myself, I know when something is off, despite what the blood work says.

The doctors have their science, I have mine. Looking for a doc who will cooperate with my science.


----------

